# New GTO needs



## m14socom (Nov 22, 2011)

Just picked up a 6L GTO has front end damage so I need to replace front crash bar, bumper cover, drivers fender, drivers headlight and foglights if I want them. Is there a better looking front bumper and grill combo? Where would be the best place to pick up a fender and maybe drivers side headlight. Thanks


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

clevelandpickapart.com will have want you may need.


----------

